# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Yosemite Timelapse Video

## KevinS

http://vimeo.com/35396305 

Play it in full screen on the biggest monitor that you have.

----------


## JEK

Amazing! Thanks for sharing and check out the "making of".

----------


## MIke R

stunning...gorgeous...

----------


## LindaP

Very awesome.....love the western skies at night, nothing like it here; with all those stars!
     My brother worked on a book, archiving photographers like Muybridge and Ansel Adams. It looks at the past compared to the present in Yosemite, and they worked on the project for over 4 years time. It's called "Yosemite in Time".

----------


## MIke R

> Very awesome.....love the western skies at night, nothing like it here; with all those stars!



you got that right.....up at 10 thousand feet without light and air pollution you see exactly  how much you dont see every where else....the other thing that blew me away was how many shooting stars you can see all year round

----------


## MIke R

check out Leland Georges work  too

----------


## LindaP

I was at my cousin's house , outside Reno, a few years ago....and they live in an isolated "development", where there are wild horses going through their backyard. I went out to look at the stars at night, and was just mesmerized....   .they felt so close that i could reach out and touch them.
     And a shooting spectacle it was !!!!!! So awesome!

----------


## BBT

Wow. What an amazing piece

----------


## LMAC

Fabulous video!

----------

